# Oh No! I Squished A Frog!



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 27, 2022)

Oh no I think I stepped on a frog right outside my gate! Poor dude was totally dead first thing this morning! Poor little fart.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 27, 2022)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> Oh no I think I stepped on a frog right outside my gate! Poor dude was totally dead first thing this morning! Poor little fart.
> View attachment 347976


I am so sorry for your loss. But honestly, he looks just fine to me. Just sayin'.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jul 27, 2022)

I know it was a good sized one. Too bad. He had a bunch of blood coming out of his mouth. Then later he was all dried out. Sad for the foggy. I went out later and the bushes were covered with tree frogs! It must be breeding time today!


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 28, 2022)

We have the Cuban Tree Frog here now, which is invasive. Plus we have the infamous "Bullfrog" which is in fact the even more infamous Cane Toad.


----------

